# USB Gamepad funktioniert nicht



## der_Jan (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi
also ich habe das GamePad MaxFire Digital Force G-09D, und das will nicht funktionieren. Das Betriebssystem ist Windows 98, der rest ist denk ich mal nicht so wichtig. Wenn ich versuche das Gamepad in den Spieloptionen versuche zu aktivieren schreibt er: das die Gameporttreiber nicht richtig konfiguriert sind und ich solle im Hardware- Manager nachschauen. Ich hab auch schon in den FAQ von Genius geschaut und nichts gefunden. Den Support will ich jetzt nicht benutzen, das dauert, denk ich mal. 
THX


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2003)

Was sagt Windows denn zu dem Ding? Geräte manager? Gameport einstellungen?


----------

